# Any Good Bareboat Charters in Boston?



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

I may be vacationing this summer in Boston. Does anyone know of any good bareboat charters available in the Boston area?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Boston Sailing - Schools Lessons Certifications - Boston Harbor Sailing Club - Sailboat Racing Moorings Rentals Charters - older boats, not very clean
Charter Boats on the Boston Harbor for a couple, a small group, or your company outing - They used to allow bareboat charters

If you can make it to Providence, RI;
Narragansett Sailing Charters

and the company that does a LOT of New England charters (none in Boston though)
bareboat sailing new england


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

midwesterner said:


> I may be vacationing this summer in Boston. Does anyone know of any good bareboat charters available in the Boston area?


Swift Yachts the last link in the preceding post is a good organization and the place to go for a charter. You would not want to actually charter in Boston when you can instead do so from Newport or Buzzards Bay and rhe visit the Cape and islands.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

sailingfool said:


> You would not want to actually charter in Boston when you can instead do so from Newport or Buzzards Bay and rhe visit the Cape and islands.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I beg to differ. For a day sail the Boston Harbor Islands are hidden gems right outside the city. Overnight or weekend sails to Scituate, Gloucester or P-Town.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Slayer said:


> I beg to differ. For a day sail the Boston Harbor Islands are hidden gems right outside the city. Overnight or weekend sails to Scituate, Gloucester or P-Town.


Boston is a lovely sailing area, just not the equal of MV or Narragansett. Worst consderation is I would not want to spend a night in any of the school boats that one might be able to charter out of Boston. Maybe you could find a private charter of a clean boat...If you have to choose, the Cape and islands hands down.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

sailingfool said:


> Boston is a lovely sailing area, just not the equal of MV or Narragansett......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


What is "MV"?

And thanks to everyone for the great information. I see some very reasonable deals with Swift Charters.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Martha's Vinyard


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

Slayer said:


> Martha's Vinyard


Oh, yeah, duh. Thanks.

I'm looking at the map of the canal between Buzzard's Bay and Cape Cod Bay and I am wondering if that is navigable by sailboat. I'm thinking of the bridges at Bourne and Sagamore. I haven't had a chance to look them up on Activecaptain yet.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

midwesterner said:


> What is "MV"?
> 
> And thanks to everyone for the great information. I see some very reasonable deals with Swift Charters.


Hope Swift runs a tight ship and seems to ado a good job of servicing the varying interests of both parties. I worked with her at different times on both sides of the charter contract and felt well treated.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

midwesterner said:


> Oh, yeah, duh. Thanks.
> 
> I'm looking at the map of the canal between Buzzard's Bay and Cape Cod Bay and I am wondering if that is navigable by sailboat. I'm thinking of the bridges at Bourne and Sagamore. I haven't had a chance to look them up on Activecaptain yet.


There are several threads here about navigating the Cape Cod Canal (CCC).
Short answer is this: Sailboats can easily navigate the CCC UNDER POWER. There is PLENTY of air draft for any reasonable boat. Boats are not allowed to sail through the CCC. If you choose to do so, go at slack tide (boring) or WITH the 5+ knot current.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

eherlihy said:


> midwesterner said:
> 
> 
> > ... the canal between Buzzard's Bay and Cape Cod Bay, is it navigable by sailboat? I'm thinking of the bridges at Bourne and Sagamore.
> ...


Thanks, that is very helpful information.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

eherlihy said:


> There are several threads here about navigating the Cape Cod Canal (CCC).
> Short answer is this: Sailboats can easily navigate the CCC UNDER POWER. There is PLENTY of air draft for any reasonable boat. Boats are not allowed to sail through the CCC. If you choose to do so, go at slack tide (boring) or WITH the 5+ knot current.


Just beware that there is a RR lift bridge at the Buzzards Bay end that is normally up. If it is down and you are in a sailboat traveling with a 5+ kt current (I've experienced 7 kts and was doing 11 kt over the bottom once), you may have a problem, even if you hug the canal sides.


----------

